
Russian Government's agency exploits overlooked browsers vulnerabilities - Shamar
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1487081#c16
======
Shamar
It's worth noticing that while they didn't target specific people or made the
attack undetectable through cache control trickery, the tools they are looking
for can be used to detect such evidence removal.

So they are probably building a Government database of IP/people using such
tools!

This target mainly Russians, but you know, as Mozilla use to say... "this is
the Web functioning as designed"!

